# Photo Boxes



## bellacat (Dec 20, 2007)

I was wondering where is the best place to buy photo boxes. I am looking for 8x10 and 5x7 photo boxes for my client's orders.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh and I should add that I have done a search online but there seems to be a huge min order. I wouldn't know what to do with 100 boxes in one size right now LOL I would much rather buy from a place someone else has been to before and can give a recommendation then to buy in the "dark"


----------



## bellacat (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone? maybe saying photo boxes isn't descriptive enough. 

I am looking for either black or white boxes to place my orders in before giving the prints to my clients. Usually they are about 1" think. I much rather give them a box rather than an envelope with the photos.


----------



## Bthornton (Dec 20, 2007)

I use tyndellphotographic.com. They also have low min


----------



## bellacat (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks  that is what i was looking for


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 21, 2007)

Also try Michel Company.  I don't think they have any minimums.

-Pete


----------



## bellacat (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hands down the coolest packaging, and I think minimum is only 25.  

This is who I use...

http://www.bellagrafica.com

They have different collections to choose from!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 21, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Hands down the coolest packaging, and I think minimum is only 25.
> 
> This is who I use...
> 
> ...


OMG now that is what i am talking about!!! I love love love these. thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 21, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Hands down the coolest packaging, and I think minimum is only 25.
> 
> This is who I use...
> 
> ...


 
I don't understand what that company is, even after reading all their pages. Do they MAKE brochures, etc for people? If so, how the heck do you order them??


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you go under "Collections" and click on each name, you'll find different packaging.  I now order directly via email.   If you want to order, my advice is to just email or call them.


----------

